
AdMob Chief Responds to Apple's New Developer Terms - dave1619
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/09/admob-chief-responds-to-apples-new-developer-terms-for-analytics-data-collection/
======
samratjp
In the spirit of truly controlling their supply chain, the only thing left for
Apple now is to bid for wireless spectrum next...

~~~
gojomo
AAPL 'cash': $23B (plus another ~$20B in liquid investments)

S (Sprint Nextel) market cap: $14B

CLWR (Clearwire) market cap: $7B

~~~
Zakuzaa
The other day I was wondering if Apple had so much of cash.. why do they not
announce App developing competitions.. and that too very aggresively. For
example if they announce a yearly $500 Million prize (aggregate), they will
get so many cool apps for people and a lot of them can be free. The increased
devices sales can alone cover for the prize value. What am I missing here?

~~~
gojomo
Is a shortage of apps a major concern for Apple?

~~~
Zakuzaa
No, but shortage of free quality apps is, IMO.

~~~
joe_the_user
Not a problem for Jobs...

Just as he is about the end of the Internet, he's about the end of free...

------
jokermatt999
[http://blog.admob.com/2010/06/09/mobile-advertising-and-
the-...](http://blog.admob.com/2010/06/09/mobile-advertising-and-the-iphone/)

Direct link.

------
martythemaniak
How else are iAds supposed to take off?

<http://venturebeat.com/2010/06/07/iad-apple-steve-jobs/>

~~~
davidedicillo
It doesn't block other ads. It blocks analytics from competitors. So you are
free to run analytics and ads from whoever you want... unless they are own by
a device manufacture that directly compete with the iPhone.

~~~
martythemaniak
Uh, thanks, but I already know what the article I posted said. My point is,
iAds will be an easy sell if all competitors are kneecapped.

~~~
dieterrams
I don't think you quite got it. Only mobile advertisers who also compete with
Apple on devices and OSes are affected. This does not make all competitors
"kneecapped".

Edit: Really? I'm getting downvoted for this? Gruber's point that Apple's
critics won't let facts get in their way gets proven once again.

~~~
dieterrams
Still with the downvotes. Not that I care about losing points, but how badly
does it reflect on you when you downvote someone for presenting a fact?

------
watty
I hate to admit it but Apple can do whatever they want with their platform and
has demonstrated they would rather hurt competitors at the cost of end
users/developers. The sad thing is many end users (read comments on the blog)
think it's wonderful. They are ecstatic that they don't have the option to
install Flash.

~~~
tomlin
Do Apple users think that Flash will transition 3 frames of PNG/JPG/GIF ads
worse than a custom iAd/Apple solution?

Trendy Adobe hate aside, how terrible could it possibly be? In actuality, not
delusional fanboy opinion.

Betting that it is not very different resource-wise.

------
someone_here
Could apple change their developer contract to say anything they want?

~~~
ashishbharthi
This Apple vs Google thing is turning really ugly. Next is what Google will
shut down maps and youtube apps on iPhone?

~~~
Zakuzaa
If that happens, it will be a loss for Google.

Bing Maps will do fine. Bing search will do fine for a large percentage of
users. Youtube will be missed but its web app is pretty good now.

~~~
ergo98
>Bing Maps will do fine. Bing search will do fine for a large percentage of
users.

Assumptions that Microsoft is cozy with Apple are flawed. Microsoft is more at
risk from Apple than they are with Google

~~~
Zakuzaa
I agree but why would microsoft not grab the chance to get the bing and maps
to millions of people in one go?

War at the PC vs Mac/iPad front is a different thing, IMO.

------
someone_here
Wait, you're saying that Apple is again changing their terms for their own
benefit?

Had we seen this coming, developers would have switched to a different
platform.

------
davidedicillo
Do you think Posterous would let Tumblr collect stats about all their users
and their business? If you want to place ads using any other network you are
free to do it, but you can't pretend that Apple will let Google, not the
analytic company in this instance, but the iPhone competitor, collect stats
about their users and business. Would you do that with your own business?

~~~
mustpax
If Tumblr had an attractive analytics suite that users loved, I doubt
Posterous would attempt to forbid its users from using it.

Apple placed a low-ball bid for for AdMob, when they got outbid, they figured
they'd simply use their dominant market position instead of out-competing
them. This sounds awfully like that other OS vendor that got in trouble for
driving a lot of companies out of business by using their market dominance.

~~~
davidedicillo
the problem is that those using AdMob, Google could find out about devices and
features even before Apple release them. That's competitive advantage. Apple
is a business, not a non-profit organization (just like Google), they need to
defend their business. Want to be have ads? Go use Mobclix or other providers.

~~~
gyardley
Apple is more than capable of not passing back information about devices and
features prior to their release - for instance, instead of identifying their
next iPad as 'iPad 1,2' during their internal testing, they could just send
out 'iPad 1,1'. While they didn't disguise their test units in the past, I
doubt they'll make this mistake again.

------
slowpoison
It's time somebody look for the undo button on the Google-Admob acquisition!
;)

~~~
papachito
Yes, because Admob doesn't work on Android which will soon have more market
share than the iPhone ;)

------
Steltek
Am I correct in stating that Apple does not need to be a full monopoly to be
convicted of anti-competitive behavior? After all, we have both Anti-Trust and
Anti-Competitive behavior laws on the books. AT simply gets more press as it
is usually a populist movement.

I wonder if the FTC would be willing to investigate this.

------
jsz0
Can anyone comment on exactly what types of data AdMob collects?

~~~
gyardley
Stuff like IP address for geotargeting, the phone's UDID (a numeric
identifier) for frequency capping and conversion tracking, the name of the app
for obvious reporting reasons, and whether the ad's been viewed or clicked,
again for obvious reporting reasons. Same as anybody else in the space.

------
phreanix
Is the site down for you guys?

